# Wolf Chemicals Brake Duster



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£9.95 for 1L
£39.95 for 5L
From Waxamomo

*Used on:*
VW Golf Hubcaps

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Stubborn brake dust doesn't stand a chance with Wolf's Brake Duster......This pH Neutral wheel cleaner dissolves baked-on brake dust on contact while added cleaners handle the rest of the dirty work.

It's thick, gel composition sticks to the rim to increase working time and also suspends contaminants which means zero to very little agitation is required for a perfect finish.
*
Packaging:*









Consisten Wolf Chemicals packaging, nice and professional looking, ready to be decanted into a spray bottle.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a thick purple gel like consistency, and I must note at this point it stinks. Doesn't smell like flowers this one. Make sure to use in a well ventilated area.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This product has a tremendous amount of cleaning power. The gel like consitency ensures good surface contact and dwell time. When left to dwell it turns to purple on contact as can be seen in the pictures.

Before:


















During:


















After:









In the finished department with just a jet wash the wheels are 98% free from any dirt, agitation sees the, fully clean. This is maybe due to areas I had'nt got to or some pitting.
*Ease Of Use:*
This product was seriously easy to use. I sprayed on and coated the wheel in this and left to dry. I tried both agitation and no agitation and the product gave amazing results with both. A simple dwell and blast with the PW got rid of 95% of the stubborn dirt with agitation with a brust solving the rest.

Here is a video Waxamomo made:





*Finish:*
A lovely clean wheel.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£9.95 for 1L I think is terrific value. I wouldn't use this EVERY wash, more for the more difficult dirt wheels and for use when I'm looking to deep clean my wheels or those of a friend or family members car. I reckon a litre bottle would last the weekend warrior a serious amount of time. Due to the gel like consitency very little is wasted and cling time is extended.

*Overall DW Rating: 97%*









*Conclusion:*
A definate high scorer for me. This is a revolution in wheel cleaning, and it is one which does its job seriously well. I know I know its not as cheap as those bulk cleaners which you dilute but this is pre diluted and ready to roll. If you try it I doubt you will go back to another, it makes cleaning wheels so easy and will be a godsend for those with multispoke wheels.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=582&idcategory=87


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

It is a thick light purple gel like consistency, The smell is another matter not the nicest product I have used. Make sure to use in a well ventilated area or use a face mask.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This product has a tremendous amount of cleaning power. The gel like consitency ensures good surface contact and dwell time. When left to dwell it turns to purple on contact as can be seen in the pictures. Now I dont like to leave products on as it goes against the grain, but with this product its a must as it works best this way.

Before

















Sprayed on









Left for around 10 mins










Rinsed 
50/50

















now I didn't use any brushes or what so ever on this product.

Finished 

























What is left is pitting I was surprised that that was all that was left.

*Ease Of Use:*
This product was seriously easy to use. I sprayed on and coated the wheel in this and left to dry. A simple dwell and blast with the PW got rid of 97% of the stubborn dirt with agitation with a brush to help remove the rest.

*Finish:*
A very clean wheel.
*
Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£9.95 for 1L I think is terrific value. I wouldn't use this EVERY wash, more for the more difficult dirt wheels and for use when I'm looking to deep clean my wheels or those of a friend or family members car. If you only use a small amount off this product I reckon you would see over 6months out off this product.
*
Overall DW Rating: 87%*

*Conclusion:*
A definate high scorer for me. The only down side i found it didnt remove the hard stuff. This is a new start in wheel cleaning, and it is one which does its job seriously well. I know I know its not as cheap as those bulk cleaners which you dilute but this is pre diluted and ready to go.










Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcar...&idcategory=87
__________________


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£9.95 for 1L
£39.95 for 5L

*Used on:*
Fiat Grande Punto Alloys (Fronts) (2008 Reg)

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Stubborn brake dust doesn't stand a chance with Wolf's Brake Duster......This pH Neutral wheel cleaner dissolves baked-on brake dust on contact while added cleaners handle the rest of the dirty work.

It's thick, gel composition sticks to the rim to increase working time and also suspends contaminants which means zero to very little agitation is required for a perfect finish.

*Packaging:*








Consistent Wolf Chemicals packaging, nice and professional looking, ready to be decanted into a spray bottle.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a thick purple gel like consistency, and I must note at this point it stinks. Doesn't smell like flowers this one. Make sure to use in a well ventilated area. I found it's possibly on par, or worse than Iron-X! It makes some other chemicals (Tar Removers) small like roses!

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I had high hopes for this product. It does seem to clean rather well, considering that these wheels were an absolute state, and have never been taken off and cleaned since purchase, it did manage to cope better than other wheel cleaners I have in my collection.





_Apologies for poor lighting in the video_​
Soaking in product


















After a quick swipe









After a rinse, and washed with a mitt









Again, soaking in product


















Cleaned up





































*Ease Of Use:*
Simple, spray on, wait, and then rinse/agitate and then thoroughly rinse.

*Finish:*
As mentioned above, I was a little disapointed with this product. I was hoping it would eat every last bit of dirt away!

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
At 5p short of a tenner, I would say that this is great value considering other products in the market. I imagine it would have immense cleaning powers on wheels that haven't been neglected as much as these ones.

*Overall DW Rating:* 75%









*Conclusion:*
I was tempted to give a lower score, but due to it's value for money, it was given good marks for me. It did also help attack the stubborn dirt between the spokes which has always been an issue when cleaning these wheels!

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=582&idcategory=87


----------

